# Why Big Tech Companies Are Going After Smart Watches



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

After two years of seeing smaller companies dabble with smart watches, the big tech companies have decided it's time to enter the market.

Samsung and Qualcomm both unveiled their first connected watches this week, Sony recently updated its SmartWatch product and Google and Apple are both rumored to be prepping their own releases in the next year or so.

The smartphone war is heating up, but what exactly are these companies fighting for?

Until now, smart watch shipments have been negligible, to say the least. Most analysts we spoke with only started tracking the market recently and estimate that units are currently measured in the thousands per month. But the expectation is that the market will explode in the next five years.

Read More


----------

